# Getting referred by vets for lameness. Where to go?



## mturnbull (31 May 2013)

I just wanted some experiences/opinions from those who have had there horses referred from their vets to other places. 
My boys case is being referred next week once the vet has seen him again and made an up to date report. Our vets usually work with the dick vet so I'm assuming this would be his recommendation. My physio also recommended those at the Clyde vet group so this is also an option. Due to our location Glasgow vet school is nearby and also I have heard loch level/ingils have joined and have a new yard they work from. We are looking at doing scyntigraphy (sp!) on this visit.
Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sarahann1 (31 May 2013)

I haven't had one of my own referred, but a few friends have. They all swear by Clyde for lameness and others would swear by The Dick for colic, grass sickness etc style stuff. 

Can't remember his name, but there is apparently a very good vet for lameness at Clyde.


----------



## mturnbull (31 May 2013)

Was it Andrew Mcdermaid at Clyde? How did your friends find Clyde in regards to staff and owners staying with horses?


----------



## EventingMum (31 May 2013)

I have personally only had experience with Glasgow and have found them to be excellent on the numerous times I have been there with various horses over the years including those having scintigraphy.  I have also heard very good reports about Clyde Vet Group from a lot of people and likewise know that many people rate the Dick.


----------



## mturnbull (31 May 2013)

I realise all of these places have high reputations and each will do their best. This isn't going to be easy, even as a day trip, for my boy due to him being quite stressy (it won't be easy for me either!). He goes away and competes so travelling etc isn't the issue I am just worried for when we arrive and with different people handling him.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 June 2013)

We always use Clyde for the racehorses at every given oppertunity. Andrew and his team do a fantastic job. They have everything you need on site to diagnose, examine and treat all forms of lameness - personally I wouldn't go anywhere else for such things.

Loch Leven have teamed up with Inglis but the new practice hasn't actually been built yet and it won't be up and running until August time. 

I hope everythin turns out ok with your beasty.


----------



## mturnbull (1 June 2013)

Thanks EKW, Clyde do sound fantastic and certainly from their website look like they have everything would you need. Do they allow you to stay with the horse or do you just drop them off and pick them up?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 June 2013)

You can stay with them. Usually we drop them off over night but for day trips we stay with them.


----------



## Jnhuk (1 June 2013)

Andrew has a good rep round here for lameness issues and Clyde are my equine vet for my big two lads. 

Both centres will give good care and treatment tbh so what is more convenient for you assuming costs not relevant with insurance?


----------



## mturnbull (2 June 2013)

To be honest either are less than an hour travel for us and with having the lorry transport isn't an issue either. I will see what the vet says on Tuesday and his recommendations but from speaking to people clyde sound very good.


----------



## sarahann1 (2 June 2013)

mturnbull said:



			Was it Andrew Mcdermaid at Clyde? How did your friends find Clyde in regards to staff and owners staying with horses?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's who I was thinking of! 

I don't know that any of my friends stayed with their horses for any length of time once the examination started, I don't think they did, but all have come back with glowing reports of Andrew.


----------



## EventingMum (2 June 2013)

If your horse is liable to be stressing Clyde maybe be best. Glasgow is a teaching hospital so you do get students around watching and often doing the initial look over and info gathering. On a recent visit with a colic case son's gf commented on how there were far more people about compared with at Clyde where her horse had been previously.


----------



## mturnbull (2 June 2013)

Thanks vet is out on Tuesday so will discuss with him. I feel clyde may suit us better, will see what he says.


----------



## Quadro (2 June 2013)

Clyde everytime. I will not let the Dick near the horses now considering I had a then 4 year who they said had a bowed tendon and to put down. Andrew at Clyde diagnosed an infection in it. The horse is now 9 will £500 BS on his card and no xc faults BE!


----------



## mturnbull (2 June 2013)

Oh that's a bit of a scary thought! Is it Andrew himself that deals with all cases that come in or do they get an assessment then he looks at them if needed? Just curious!


----------



## Glayva (2 June 2013)

Clyde for lameness every time, andrew mcdermid is wonderful and highly repected. 

He was great with my horse and me when he went on for lameness investigations. I was balling my eyes out when my horse was trotted on the circle and Andrew was very reassuring about the prospects of him coming right. 

He did consider an operation as he found an odd bone fragment, andrew wanted to cover all avenues and phone the farrier to come look at his feet before an operation was agreed. Their farrier was brilliant and saw his hoof balance was horrendous (3/4 inch off on the outsides) farrier trimmed him that day and he was almost sound. A few more visits and fitness plan and he was 100% sound and no operation. 

My horse is registered at the dick vet, but if he ever had to get referred for lameness i would be asking for him to go to clyde.


----------



## mturnbull (2 June 2013)

Thanks glayva, I think I'm going to be just like you when I trot him or leave him! I really feel now that Clyde would best suit us.


----------



## Quadro (3 June 2013)

We asked for Andrew and got him so I assume you can. My farrier won't work with the Dick either. 
Q


----------



## DaisyDoll (3 June 2013)

Clyde is excellent and the whole team, including nurses etc, are very lovely and knowledgeable.


----------



## Marydoll (3 June 2013)

Had eperience of them all.
Lochleven are my vets and diagnosed my horses collaterall ligament desmitis I wouldnt hesitate to have them do a lameness workup and any follow up within the limits of the clinic at present, although new clinic should be finished soon and im pretty sure theyll be able to do the lot and again id trust them fully with my guys. Hugh sommerville is superb, as are the others.
A friends horse stood on a nail and was leaking fluid from the foot, emergency trip into Clyde around midnight, vet was fantastic, cant remember his name, we stayed all through the diagnostics until he was bandaged and settled for the night .... Good outcome, we were  sitting our stage 3 hkc, we told him we were studying the lower leg,he took out the lower limb model and spent ages going through it with is, and offerred to answer any further questions we might have, just to give him a call.
Have used The Dick vet not for lameness but colic, and cant rate them highly enough, prof Bruce Mc gorrum excellent


----------



## measles (4 June 2013)

I have had referrals to them all over the last 20 years or so and would without question use Clyde nowadays.   Not to say the others aren't good but Clyde's service in all areas is outstanding.


----------



## Carolynmac (5 June 2013)

I know you have probably decided now but just wanted to echo re Clyde. 

My mare has been sound and had no issues for 10 years, then just started to be a bit 'off'.  I was with Bush and wasn't impressed.  Got a ref to Andrew at Clyde and he took time to understand what I had seen, what I was looking for in my horse, and what my financial position was.  He did a thorough check and xrays etc (and I was with her all the way through) and then gave me the options etc.  That was 3 years ago and I know now how to manage my mares condition and have an ongoing relationship with Clyde to keep her well.  All the vets are great.

I have since moved all my horse fully to Clyde.


----------



## mturnbull (5 June 2013)

Thanks everyone. I had the vet out yesterday and we have a lameness in his front right and back right and according the the vet an 'interesting case'. He is going to phone Andrew at Clyde and get his opinion and then a referral if Andrew thinks that it's the best option to do so.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (18 June 2013)

Andrew McDiarmid. The stables are really peaceful and they don't have anyone hanging about. Our pony was in for impaction colic and they btook the utmost care of him. Andrew is well known for lameness but all of the vets are good.


----------

